#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Compliance test para versões 5.5.9 e 5.5.10

## pablometal

Pessoal, 

Os rádios novos ubiquiti não estão aceitando compliance test e menos ainda downgrade, mas já tem um jeitinho bem simples.

acessar o rádio via ssh e use o comando abaixo.

touch /etc/ persistent/ ct
save
reboot

abs.

----------


## faelldantas

@*pablometal*, o topico (https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=176558) quem abriu foi eu devido a essa minha necessidade.
Como ninguem até aquele momento nao tinha me respondido, entao fui pelo que achei na net (echo "echo '<option value=\"511\">===ComplianceTest===</option>' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >/etc/persistent/rc.poststart
chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
reboot.)
Fiz esse comando e habilitou o CT, só que mesmo com ele habilitado nao consegui conectar nos meus rockets (todos na versao XM 5.5.6, nao vou, nem pretendo atualiza-los).
Vou testar seu comando hoje no nano XW5.5.9 se funcionar posto aqui e ficarei muito agradecido.
Assim que fizer eu posto aqui.
Vlw!

----------


## emcentellas

no deja seleccionar en pais = compilance test no acepta

----------


## KevinMitnick

> @*pablometal*, o topico (https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=176558) quem abriu foi eu devido a essa minha necessidade.
> Como ninguem até aquele momento nao tinha me respondido, entao fui pelo que achei na net (echo "echo '<option value=\"511\">===ComplianceTest===</option>' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >/etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
> reboot.)
> Fiz esse comando e habilitou o CT, só que mesmo com ele habilitado nao consegui conectar nos meus rockets (todos na versao XM 5.5.6, nao vou, nem pretendo atualiza-los).
> Vou testar seu comando hoje no nano XW5.5.9 se funcionar posto aqui e ficarei muito agradecido.
> Assim que fizer eu posto aqui.
> Vlw!


E aí brother, deu certo?

----------


## Maclaud

Os rádios que vem com a versão XW 5.5.9 e XW 5.5.10vc pode fazer o dowgrade para a versao XW 5.5.7 que vai aparecer o compliance test

Me Add no skype que envio para vocês a versao XW 5.5.7

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## KevinMitnick

> Os rádios que vem com a versão XW 5.5.9 e XW 5.5.10vc pode fazer o dowgrade para a versao XW 5.5.7 que vai aparecer o compliance test
> 
> Me Add no skype que envio para vocês a versao XW 5.5.7
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.


Interessante! E no site da UBNT tem a versao XW 5.5.7 pra down?

----------


## Maclaud

infelismente a UBNT tirou, mas eu tenho ela aqui, me add no skype: arymaclaud

----------


## Jadir

Eu sou bom pra vocês. No site os arquivos de firmware para download. Dá pra escolher.

Apreciem sem moderação. Abraços.

http://www.4shared.com/folder/Ek3nvd..._Ubiquiti.html

----------


## alexssinal

Valeu PabloMetalica whisky in the jar, deu certinho.
SIMPLES e rapido!!!

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

Pessoal enviem um e-mail para [email protected], iremos disponibizar um firmware para XW com CT rodando corretamente.

Att,

----------


## faelldantas

ja mandei o meu!!!!

----------


## faelldantas

@*UBNT-Chadi*, enviei um email para lá e os mesmos já me responderam.

Estão solicitando a documentação das frequências que são liberadas pelo CT e a minha localização, para que possa me ajudar com essa firmware.

Onde consigo essa documentação?

Segue o email original. 

"Hi Rafaell,

Thanks for your reply.


We had to remove compliance test in order to continue shipping our product into many countries.


I'll be very happy to help you with the compliance firmware, if you can legally use frequencies from compliance test please let us know where you are located, which frequencies you require, and provide the regulatory documentation showing that you can use them.


Hope that's helpful. Awaiting for your response.


Thanks,


Allan S.
Ubiquiti Networks"

----------


## crnet

Enquanto isso a Intelbras, vai tudo liberado

----------


## faelldantas

@*UBNT-Chadi*, o que voce diz a respeito??

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> @*UBNT-Chadi*, o que voce diz a respeito??


Garanto que quem enviar o e-mail e solicitar o firmware, irá recebe-lo. Caso queiram podem me copiar no Ticket. [email protected]
Att,

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> isso que eu acho errado...se nao pode usar o CT pq vc vai disponibilizar?? se pode usar pq nao tem no site da UBNT??
> pode me esclarecer parceiro?
> 
> Off: esses dias atras eu perguntei por (mp) pra um de nossos moderadores pra que servia o compilance test...eu ate hj nao usei e nem sei pra q serve...fiquei com vergonha de perguntar aqui no forum e ser hostilizado ou algo assim...(alguem falar que estou mentindo e uso o tal CT)...o moderador me respondeu...mas gostaria de uma resposta sua @*UBNT-Chadi*


O compliance test serve para liberar todos os canais que o hardware suporta, no caso de 4.9-6.1Ghz. A legislação nacional ( Anatel ) permite apenas 5470-5825. 

Na Europa e nos EUA nós fomos obrigados a remover o CT pois os usuários estavam poluindo o espectro, logo os orgãos regulamentadores fizeram esta exigência, caso não fosse atendida o produto não poderia ser mais vendido ali. 

Como no Brasil ainda é aceito, e a Anatel não fez tal exigência, resolvemos disponibilizar para os usuários que realmente precisam a versão com Ct ativo. 

Att,

----------


## AndrioPJ

> O compliance test serve para liberar todos os canais que o hardware suporta, no caso de 4.9-6.1Ghz. A legislação nacional ( Anatel ) permite apenas 5470-5825. 
> 
> Na Europa e nos EUA nós fomos obrigados a remover o CT pois os usuários estavam poluindo o espectro, logo os orgãos regulamentadores fizeram esta exigência, caso não fosse atendida o produto não poderia ser mais vendido ali. 
> 
> Como no Brasil ainda é aceito, e a Anatel não fez tal exigência, resolvemos disponibilizar para os usuários que realmente precisam a versão com Ct ativo. 
> 
> Att,


Uma sugestão...:

Criar um firmware com compliance teste2.
Onde ficaria liberado todos os canais daquela faixa.

por exemplo, aqui no Brasil podemos usar entre 5470 a 5825.
Mas se escolhemos 20Mhz, os canais disponiveis pulam de 20 em 20.
Se escolher 40 mhz, pulam de 40 em 40....

Mas, se existisse um firmeware alternativo com compliace teste, onde selecionando ele iria liberar todos os canais dentro da faixa permitida... poderíamos então escolher 20Mhz, e escolher um canal que só teria se estivesse selecionado 5Mhz (por exemplo)

----------


## Maclaud

> Garanto que quem enviar o e-mail e solicitar o firmware, irá recebe-lo. Caso queiram podem me copiar no Ticket. [email protected]
> Att,


Caro @Chadi, ja fiz isso e não me enviaram o protocolo, igualmente aos amigos acima eles me pediram a localização de onde eu estou.

Seria possível como representante oficial da UBNT aqui no Brasil você mesmo pegar esse Firmware e postar aqui o link para baixar-mos e resolver os nossos problemas?

Aguardo contato! obrigado

----------


## Fael

*So reforçando*

*Derek D.* (Ubiquiti Networks)
Nov 12 20:25
Hi Rafael,
We had to remove compliance test in order to continue shipping our product into many countries. If you can legally use frequencies from compliance test please let us know where you are located, which frequencies you require, and provide the regulatory documentation showing that you can use them.
Thanks,
Derek D.
Ubiquiti Networks

----------


## Maclaud

> @*Maclaud*, se vc ver a documentação que vc tem que informar pra receber vai cair o queixo...kkkk


Rapaz! em que mundo estamos? isso não seria um direito nosso? tudo bem que abre todos os canais, mas eu não iria trabalhar fora das normas, somente iria usar o que eu tenho direito dentro da faixa que vai de 5470 a 5825 em 20, 30 e 40mhz.
Vou aguardar a resposta dele, mas eu por enquanto to me virando aqui com a versão XW5.5.7
fazendo downgrade ela abre todos os canais.

----------


## faelldantas

Acabei de enviar o email, seguindo as orientações do @*UBNT-Chadi*. Vamos ver se consigo alguma resposta!

----------


## faelldantas

Email recebido da UBNT.
"Hi Rafaell,
Thanks for your reply.
I can totally understand the trouble you're facing, but we had to remove compliance test option to shipping our products in many countries, as per the FCC regulations.
If you could arrange the legal documents showing that you can use the compliance test option, I'll escalate your ticket to the appropriate team to assist you with the further procedure.
Hope you understand my limitations.
For the time, I'll set this ticket to Suspended/Close for now, but when you received any additional updates for me, please feel free to reply to this email at any time and it'll automatically reopen the ticket.
Hope that's helpful.
Thanks!
Allan S.
Ubiquiti Networks"

----------


## faelldantas

outro email, @*UBNT-Chadi*, poderia me ajudar no preenchimento dessas informações que são solicitadas nos anexos?
Acknowledgement re Modified Products (04mar14) (1).doc

"*Kevin Perry* (Ubiquiti Networks)
Nov 25 10:44
Hi Rafaell,
Before we can send you the firmware with these frequencies we need you to fill out and sign these two documents that I've attached. We also need to ask that you not discuss or share the firmware with anyone else.
Once you get the completed documents back to me I will then send you the firmware.
Thanks!
Kevin Perry
Ubiquiti Networks"

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> outro email, @*UBNT-Chadi*, poderia me ajudar no preenchimento dessas informações que são solicitadas nos anexos?
> Acknowledgement re Modified Products (04mar14) (1).doc
> 
> "*Kevin Perry* (Ubiquiti Networks)
> Nov 25 10:44
> Hi Rafaell,
> Before we can send you the firmware with these frequencies we need you to fill out and sign these two documents that I've attached. We also need to ask that you not discuss or share the firmware with anyone else.
> Once you get the completed documents back to me I will then send you the firmware.
> Thanks!
> ...



Fael é só preencher os campos como solicitado, é um formulário bem simples. 
Pede o seu nome, produto a ser modificado, quem terá acesso ao firmware, nome da sua empresa e contato. 

Att,

----------


## mauriciodelima

Consegui fazer funcionar sem precisar resetar os rádios...

a) Faça o Downgrade do firmware para a versão 5.3.5

https://mega.co.nz/#!ywx2XCyY!HJNW4N...4awi8LyV2JMCRk

b) Mude o país para Compliance Test e aplique

c) Atualize para a versão 5.5.10

d) Acesse o rádio por ssh e execute:

touch /etc/persistent/ct
save
reboot

Pronto seu rádio estará com compliance test ativado na versão 5.5.10...


Aqui ficou redondinho....

----------


## Anderson28

Eu estou pegando so nanoloco com esse firmware (v5.5.9 XW)! E e so acessa-lo pelo SSH e colar essa linha de comando que abilita o CT no radio.




> echo "radartool cactime 1000" > /etc/persistent/rc.poststartecho "echo '<option value=\"511\">===Compliance Test===</option>\n' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >> /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
> 
> reboot




Quando ele reinicia ja vem somente com o CT.

----------


## marcioelias

@*mauriciodelima*, interessante....

Já tentou somente executar os comandos diretamente na versão 5.5.10 (sem fazer o downgrade)?

Esses comandos nada mais fazem do que criar um arquivo em branco (/etc/persistent/ct), salvar essas configurações na flash e rebotar o equipamento.

----------


## mauriciodelima

> @*mauriciodelima*, interessante....
> 
> Já tentou somente executar os comandos diretamente na versão 5.5.10 (sem fazer o downgrade)?
> 
> Esses comandos nada mais fazem do que criar um arquivo em branco (/etc/persistent/ct), salvar essas configurações na flash e rebotar o equipamento.


Já tentei sim, porém só funciona se o rádio já estiver em compliance test... queria saber se alguém aqui sabe como fazer um template no AirControl 2 para executar esse comando em todos os rádios ao mesmo tempo.

----------


## faelldantas

Pessoal, com as orientações do @*UBNT-Chadi*, mandei a documentação para lá e o pessoal me respondeu e me enviou a firmware, XW 5.5.9 e XM 5.5.8 já modificada!

----------


## FabricioViana

> Consegui fazer funcionar sem precisar resetar os rádios...
> 
> a) Faça o Downgrade do firmware para a versão 5.3.5
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!ywx2XCyY!HJNW4N...4awi8LyV2JMCRk
> 
> b) Mude o país para Compliance Test e aplique
> 
> c) Atualize para a versão 5.5.10
> ...


Já tinha uma nanobeam com a 5.5.10 e fiz somente o passo "d" e deu certinho!

Obrigado!
Fabricio

----------


## marcioelias

Vou testar pra tirar as dúvidas..

----------


## marcioelias

> Já tentei sim, porém só funciona se o rádio já estiver em compliance test... queria saber se alguém aqui sabe como fazer um template no AirControl 2 para executar esse comando em todos os rádios ao mesmo tempo.


Seria (em teoria) colocar os comandos separados por ; no campo command de uma nova action a ser executada em todos os equipamentos.



```
touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot
```

----------


## gnsoares

Se você não conseguir. vai nesse site aqui, é o melhor.

http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Install...-7/td-p/971089

----------


## marcioelias

> Se você não conseguir. vai nesse site aqui, é o melhor.
> 
> http://community.ubnt.com/t5/Install...-7/td-p/971089


Já conhecia esse site, inclusive já postei o link dele aqui em outra thread. Funciona!

----------


## mauriciodelima

O mini how-to que passei se aplica a quem deseja ativar o compliance test depois de ter escolhido o país. Mas se for um rádio do zero basta executar a opção "d" antes de selecionar o país.... cara tem certas coisas que eu não entendo...

Já tive problemas da versão 5.3.5 que vinha com menos canais, depois tiver problema com essa versão sem compliance test... to saindo fora de UBNT; a mesma putaria esta acontecendo com essas versões do mikrotik que toda hora aparece uma bug novo...

----------


## Yuri Caitano

Utilizando os script's mencionados, o compliance test fica liberado mas o radio cliente demora muita pra conectar *(quando conecta)*. A solução é setar o canal manualmente na scan list, o que poderá prejudicar o bom funcionamento caso o AP precise ser mudado de canal. Alguem tem uma solução pra isso? @*UBNT-Chadi**,*vou encaminhar a solicitação ao suporte da ubiquiti fundamentado no seu comentário. Sabe me dizer se a versão XW 5.5.10 "oficial" com CT liberado tem esse inconveniente?

----------


## UBNT-Chadi

> Utilizando os script's mencionados, o compliance test fica liberado mas o radio cliente demora muita pra conectar *(quando conecta)*. A solução é setar o canal manualmente na scan list, o que poderá prejudicar o bom funcionamento caso o AP precise ser mudado de canal. Alguem tem uma solução pra isso? @*UBNT-Chadi**,*vou encaminhar a solicitação ao suporte da ubiquiti fundamentado no seu comentário. Sabe me dizer se a versão XW 5.5.10 "oficial" com CT liberado tem esse inconveniente?


Yuri na versão oficial funciona perfeitamente  :Wink: !

----------


## marcioelias

> Utilizando os script's mencionados, o compliance test fica liberado mas o radio cliente demora muita pra conectar *(quando conecta)*. A solução é setar o canal manualmente na scan list, o que poderá prejudicar o bom funcionamento caso o AP precise ser mudado de canal. Alguem tem uma solução pra isso? @*UBNT-Chadi**,*vou encaminhar a solicitação ao suporte da ubiquiti fundamentado no seu comentário. Sabe me dizer se a versão XW 5.5.10 "oficial" com CT liberado tem esse inconveniente?



Demora por que o range de canais a serem varridos é muito grande. Use o Frequency List e defina uma lista de 4 ou mais canais tanto na AP quanto nas estações, sempre que for mudar o canal da AP mude para um dos canais da Frequency List, que em teoria todos os clientes deste AP devem ter a mesma.

----------


## Yuri Caitano

> Demora por que o range de canais a serem varridos é muito grande. Use o Frequency List e defina uma lista de 4 ou mais canais tanto na AP quanto nas estações, sempre que for mudar o canal da AP mude para um dos canais da Frequency List, que em teoria todos os clientes deste AP devem ter a mesma.



Opa @*marcioelias*, a demora é diferente, é devido ao script. Entendo que sem scan list ele vai escanear todo o range, mas isso não passa de alguns segundos, coisa de um minuto e meio no maximo. Agora demorar varios minutos ou nem conectar já é diferente. E é isso que acontece quando habilitado esses scripts. Só roda com scan list, e pequeno. Aí ficar escolhendo canal antes é latada...

----------


## marcioelias

> Opa @*marcioelias*, a demora é diferente, é devido ao script. Entendo que sem scan list ele vai escanear todo o range, mas isso não passa de alguns segundos, coisa de um minuto e meio no maximo. Agora demorar varios minutos ou nem conectar já é diferente. E é isso que acontece quando habilitado esses scripts. Só roda com scan list, e pequeno. Aí ficar escolhendo canal antes é latada...


Cara, fiz testes aqui, pode pegar a última versão (5.5.10) acessar via SSH e rodar esse comando:



```
touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot
```

 
Pronto! Ao inicializar vc já terá todas as opções de Country Code, assim como Compliance Test e sem nenhum script mirabolante!!

OBS: Também funciona para a 5.5.9, não testei anteriores.

----------


## Yuri Caitano

> Cara, fiz testes aqui, pode pegar a última versão (5.5.10) acessar via SSH e rodar esse comando:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot
> ```
> 
>  
> ...



Cara, testei num nano XM 5.5.10 aqui e rodou filé.. Eu só tinha testado as versões com script ativo. Vou testar num nano XW e passo o retorno. Valeu!

----------


## marcioelias

> Cara, testei num nano XM 5.5.10 aqui e rodou filé.. Eu só tinha testado as versões com script ativo. Vou testar num nano XW e passo o retorno. Valeu!


Vai funcionar tmb, já testei em NanoLoco M5 com XW.

----------


## Yuri Caitano

Realmente rodou! Valeu galera  :Big Grin: 
O unico problema agora é os XW não conectarem em 802.11a

----------


## felipeandrade55

Tive esse problema hoje, mesmo com a lista de canais o xw não se conecta.

----------


## Yuri Caitano

> Tive esse problema hoje, mesmo com a lista de canais o xw não se conecta.


A partir do 5.6 beta 4 esse probleminha tá resolvido. Mas não testei o comando pra liberar ct

----------


## felipeandrade55

@YuriCaitano,

Realmente, atualizei e agora conectou, obrigado pela dica. Porém ainda tenho o mesmo problema em 10mhz.

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

Boa Tarde Amigos

uso o seguinte código para voltar o colplience test nos radios, quando eu atualizo os radios eles ficam sem o complience test então após a atualização eu acesso o radio via SSH e coloco este código e realmente da certo consigo acessar o radio normalmente e ele funciona perfeitamente.
vou deixar o código aqui para quem precisar qualquer coisa estou a disposição se precisarem!.

::

echo "echo '<option value="32" selected>Argentina</option>
<option value="51">Armenia</option>
<option value="533">Aruba</option>
<option value="36">Australia</option>
<option value="40">Austria</option>
<option value="31">Azerbaijan</option>
<option value="48">Bahrain</option>
<option value="52">Barbados</option>
<option value="112">Belarus</option>
<option value="56">Belgium</option>
<option value="84">Belize</option>
<option value="68">Bolivia</option>
<option value="70">Bosnia and Herzegovina</option>
<option value="76">Brazil</option>
<option value="96">Brunei Darussalam</option>
<option value="100">Bulgaria</option>
<option value="116">Cambodia</option>
<option value="124">Canada</option>
<option value="152">Chile</option>
<option value="156">China</option>
<option value="170">Colombia</option>
<option value="511">Compliance Test</option>
<option value="188">Costa rica</option>
<option value="191">Croatia</option>
<option value="196">Cyprus</option>
<option value="203">Czech republic</option>
<option value="208">Denmark</option>
<option value="214">Dominican Republic</option>
<option value="218">Ecuador</option>
<option value="818">Egypt</option>
<option value="222">El Salvador</option>
<option value="233">Estonia</option>
<option value="246">Finland</option>
<option value="250">France</option>
<option value="268">Georgia</option>
<option value="276">Germany</option>
<option value="300">Greece</option>
<option value="304">Greenland</option>
<option value="308">Grenada</option>
<option value="316">Guam</option>
<option value="320">Guatemala</option>
<option value="332">Haiti</option>
<option value="340">Honduras</option>
<option value="344">Hong Kong</option>
<option value="348">Hungary</option>
<option value="352">Iceland</option>
<option value="356">India</option>
<option value="360">Indonesia</option>
<option value="364">Iran</option>
<option value="372">Ireland</option>
<option value="376">Israel</option>
<option value="380">Italy</option>
<option value="388">Jamaica</option>
<option value="400">Jordan</option>
<option value="404">Kenya</option>
<option value="408">North Korea</option>
<option value="410">Korea Republic</option>
<option value="414">Kuwait</option>
<option value="428">Latvia</option>
<option value="422">Lebanon</option>
<option value="438">Liechtenstein</option>
<option value="440">Lithuania</option>
<option value="442">Luxembourg</option>
<option value="446">Macau</option>
<option value="807">Macedonia</option>
<option value="458">Malaysia</option>
<option value="470">Malta</option>
<option value="484">Mexico</option>
<option value="492">Monaco</option>
<option value="504">Morocco</option>
<option value="524">Nepal</option>
<option value="528">Netherlands</option>
<option value="530">Netherlands Antilles</option>
<option value="554">New Zealand</option>
<option value="578">Norway</option>
<option value="512">Oman</option>
<option value="586">Pakistan</option>
<option value="591">Panama</option>
<option value="598">Papua New Guinea</option>
<option value="604">Peru</option>
<option value="608">Philippines</option>
<option value="616">Poland</option>
<option value="620">Portugal</option>
<option value="630">Puerto Rico</option>
<option value="634">Qatar</option>
<option value="642">Romania</option>
<option value="643">Russia</option>
<option value="682">Saudi Arabia</option>
<option value="891">Serbia And Montenegro</option>
<option value="702">Singapore</option>
<option value="703">Slovakia</option>
<option value="705">Slovenia</option>
<option value="710">South Africa</option>
<option value="724">Spain</option>
<option value="144">Sri Lanka</option>
<option value="752">Sweden</option>
<option value="756">Switzerland</option>
<option value="158">Taiwan</option>
<option value="764">Thailand</option>
<option value="780">Trinidad And Tobago</option>
<option value="788">Tunisia</option>
<option value="792">Turkey</option>
<option value="804">Ukraine</option>
<option value="784">United Arab Emirates</option>
<option value="826">United Kingdom</option>
<option value="840">United States</option>
<option value="858">Uruguay</option>
<option value="860">Uzbekistan</option>
<option value="862">Venezuela</option>
<option value="704">Viet Nam</option>' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" > /etc/persistent/rc.poststart


chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart


cfgmtd -w -p /etc/


reboot

----------


## sephirothband

E como faço pra entrar no equipamento via ssh, putty ou winscp?

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> E como faço pra entrar no equipamento via ssh, putty ou winscp?


Vc vai ter que ter um programa que chama putty e assim que abrir ele vai ter um campo para vc colocar o IP do equipamento.

EX: o equipamento que eu uso que são airgrid HP-M5 de fabrica elas vem com o IP 192.168.1.20 entao vc vai colocar esse ip no putty e dar open no programa vai dar uma popap ai é só vc dar ok e vai abrir uma janela como a do MS-DOS la vai pedir loguin e senha o padrao do meu equipamento é UBNT para loguin e UBNT para senha então so colocar. Feito isso é só vc digitar os comandos que passei, apos ter colado cada comando de um enter e coloque o proximo.

espero ter ajudado se não conseguir me fale e vejo a possibilidade de colacar umas fotos para o seu melhor entendimento!.

OBS: este codigo vc deve jogar ele no equipamento após feita a atualzação do equipamento para a verção mais recente!.

----------


## sephirothband

Muito obrigado Guilherme.

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> Muito obrigado Guilherme.


Qualquer duvida estou a disposição para qualquer esclarecimento  :Wink:  de nada!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Pessoal, com as orientações do @*UBNT-Chadi*, mandei a documentação para lá e o pessoal me respondeu e me enviou a firmware, XW 5.5.9 e XM 5.5.8 já modificada!


Amigo, também estou solicitando o firmware modificado, porem tem algumas questões na ficha que eles pedem pra preencher que estou c/ dificuldades, você poderia comentar como preencheu os itens "D, E, F, G", da ficha ?

Abraço e desde já agradeço.

----------


## faelldantas

@*FabianoMartins2*, opções D e E eu deixei em branco. F - eu solicitei a colocação do CT no firmware (insert the function compliance test in the firmware). G - eu coloquei "NONE" (nenhum).

Espero ter ajudado!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> @*FabianoMartins2*, opções D e E eu deixei em branco. F - eu solicitei a colocação do CT no firmware (insert the function compliance test in the firmware). G - eu coloquei "NONE" (nenhum).
> 
> Espero ter ajudado!


 @*faelldantas* Obrigado por responder. Foi de grande ajuda pra mim. Só um detalhe, você preencheu no Word mesmo e daí imprimiu p/ assinar ou imprimiu em branco e preencheu manualmente (na caneta) ?

Abraço e obrigado novamente.

----------


## faelldantas

@*FabianoMartins2*, preenchi no word mesmo, e só assinei onde tem a opção de assinar, escolher a titulação, etc.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> @*FabianoMartins2*, preenchi no word mesmo, e só assinei onde tem a opção de assinar, escolher a titulação, etc.


 @*faelldantas* valeu, obrigado. Aquele arquivo em .pdf você precisou assinar as duas paginas ?

----------


## faelldantas

@*FabianoMartins2*, sim, eu assinei as duas paginas (como se fosse um contrato).

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> @*FabianoMartins2*, sim, eu assinei as duas paginas (como se fosse um contrato).


 @*faelldantas*, Ok. Abraço

----------


## alvinho

Bom dia galera, uso a 5.5.10 funciona esse esquema via ssh sim, porém resetando o equipamento. Agora o equipamento funcionando em outro pais, o botão pra selecionar outro país sumiu, alguém sabe se consigo fazer ele voltar a aparecer sem resetar o equipamento?

----------


## Anderson28

Esse aqui tmb é via ssh. 




> echo "radartool cactime 1000" > /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> echo "echo '<option value=\"511\">===Compliance Test===</option>\n' >> /etc/ccodes.inc" >> /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> chmod +x /etc/persistent/rc.poststart
> cfgmtd -w -p /etc/
> reboot

----------


## jvoiski

> Eu sou bom pra vocês. No site os arquivos de firmware para download. Dá pra escolher.
> 
> Apreciem sem moderação. Abraços.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/Ek3nvd..._Ubiquiti.html




Só vale deixar avisado que depois do downgrade pra XW.5.5.7 o rádio não aceita arquivo de configuração baixado dos rockets mais antigos (XM), no meu caso aqui, tive que abrir o arquivo.cfg no editor de texto e retirar as informações necessárias para a configuração do rádio.

Mas funcionou redondo o CT, Vlw Jadir

----------


## Jadir

É um prazer ajudar os amigos!

----------


## marcioelias

Pessoal, para habilitar o CT, basta rodar esse comando via SSH:



```
touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot
```

 
Isso vai funcionar até que o equipamento seja resetado para as configurações originais, quando ele deixa de funcionar. Para tornar isso persistente a resets de fábrica mesmo, somente com os firmwares (5.5.6 para hardware XM e 5.5.7 para XW).

Aproveitando o embalo, vinha acompanhando a algum tempo em um fórum polones, um tópico sobre o AirOS 7 dos produtos da linha AC. Esta versão de software não tem definitivamente o CT, mais em contra partida, vc pode abrir o arquivo /tmp/system.cfg e trocar as duas ocorrências do CountryCode para o valor 5000, depois salvar e rebootar: 



```
cfgmtd -w /tmp/system.cfg
```

 
Abre vários canais e funcionam na faixa de 20, 40, 60 e 80Mhz.

----------


## Gosulator

> Eu sou bom pra vocês. No site os arquivos de firmware para download. Dá pra escolher.
> 
> Apreciem sem moderação. Abraços.
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/Ek3nvd..._Ubiquiti.html


os eqpts seguram a configuração anterior ao downgrade de boa Jadir? Tem um par de bridges aqui que já testei tudo e fica com uma variação ridícula, queria testar numa frequencia que tenho ctz que tá vazia pra ter ctz que o problema é ruido, aí posso tomar as providências corretas. Não quero sair comprando radome e o escambau por causa de nada.

----------


## eberson86

Opa pessoal aqui usamos a versão modificada chamada Licensed que funciona blz para toda linha Ubuiquite

----------


## Jadir

Segura sim @*Gosulator*

----------


## ferluizber

esta versão licensed não conecta com mikrotik, mesmo que marque apenas a frequência do AP.
Alguém sabe uma solução para isto?

----------


## eberson86

> esta versão licensed não conecta com mikrotik, mesmo que marque apenas a frequência do AP.
> Alguém sabe uma solução para isto?


Você terá que colocar a faixa de canais para conectar aqui usamos assim funciona perfeitamente.

----------


## ferluizber

ola Eberson86, marco os canais, mas mesmo marcando apenas o canal do ap não conecta. uso criptografia wpa2 AES, não sei se muda alguma coisa. mesmo nas frequências abertas por exemplo, em 5745, em compliance teste mesmo marcando no scan list só a 5745 não conecta, ai mudo o pais para brasil e a mundicia conecta.

----------


## ferluizber

segue configurações do AP:
RB 922 modo AP Bridge
Banda: 5GHZ A, 20MHZ
Protocolo wireless: 802.11
Data Rates: dinâmico
Preamble: longo

----------


## gzanatta00

não era mais facil alguem disponibilizar o 5.5.10 licensed , inves de nos achar um monte de artificios para habilitar isso?

acredito ate que a ubnt iria agradecer , pois iria reduzir um monte os pedidos de CT.

----------


## eberson86

Vms a exemplo ver xw vc tera que colocar uma faixa de canais em cliente para se conectar 5500 ate 5600 exe:
ai vc setar um canal no seu ap ex: 5500 ai ira conectar.

----------


## Jadir

Esse é um detalhe interessante. Na versão de hardware XW se não habilitar o Frequency List e selecionar uma faixa de canais o equipamento simplesmente não associa no AP. Fica buscando, buscando e não sai disso.

----------


## JonasMT

@*Jadir*, aqui uso complianc na versao 5.5.10 e nao preciso acrescentar nada em Frequency list independente de ser XM ou WM!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Esse é um detalhe interessante. Na versão de hardware XW se não habilitar o Frequency List e selecionar uma faixa de canais o equipamento simplesmente não associa no AP. Fica buscando, buscando e não sai disso.


Amigo, só um detalhe não me leve a mal. Aqui uso UBNT c/ firmware XW e não preciso habilitar o "Frequency List" p/ o cliente se conectar, tanto XW quanto XM funcionam normalmente, só um detalhe, abraço.

----------


## Jadir

Porque eu levaria a mal? Só relatei o que acontece na minha rede, e pelo jeito é só comigo. A propósito, uso a versão 5.5.7.

----------


## JonasMT

Jadir na versao 5.5.7,5.5.8 e 5.5.9 tive algo parecido, na versao 5.5.10 e 5.6.0 vai normal

----------


## Jadir

Jonas, tem essas versões com CT pra me enviar?

----------


## JonasMT

> Jonas, tem essas versões com CT pra me enviar?


Parceiro só baixar elas do site da ubnt e depois de atualizado pra versao que achar melhor e rodar o seguinte comando via ssh

touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot

Tenho mais de 300 cep ja rodando dessa forma sem qualquer problema a meses. A versao 5.6 é beta, se quiser me envia seu email que te passo.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Parceiro só baixar elas do site da ubnt e depois de atualizado pra versao que achar melhor e rodar o seguinte comando via ssh
> 
> touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot
> 
> Tenho mais de 300 cep ja rodando dessa forma sem qualquer problema a meses. A versao 5.6 é beta, se quiser me envia seu email que te passo.


 @*JonasMT* aqui estou na 5.5.9 rodando esse comando e caso reinicia o AP o Complianc Test vai continuar aberto ou tem que rodar o comando cada vez que reinicia o AP ? Abraço.

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* aqui estou na 5.5.9 rodando esse comando e caso reinicia o AP o Complianc Test vai continuar aberto ou tem que rodar o comando cada vez que reinicia o AP ? Abraço.


Parceiro voce pode até atualizar o firmware, reinicia ou desliga, só vai perder quando por algum motivo voce resetar o radio para o padrao de fabrica. Do contrario é 100% funcional!

----------


## FabianoMartins2

> Parceiro voce pode até atualizar o firmware, reinicia ou desliga, só vai perder quando por algum motivo voce resetar o radio para o padrao de fabrica. Do contrario é 100% funcional!


 @*JonasMT* valeu pela explicação, abraço.

----------


## denilsoncosta

Fala galera, alguém ja testou a versão 5.6.1? Tá conseguindo ativar o CT ou não?

----------


## JonasMT

ativa normal  :Wink:

----------


## denilsoncosta

Beleza, e em questão de melhorias, vc percebeu alguma coisa? Ta travando alguma vez, pois tenho medo de colocar e dar problema?

----------


## JonasMT

Estou com cerca de 150 unidade atualizada XM e XW nenhum problema e nem melhoria até agora uhauhua

----------


## denilsoncosta

Atualizei duas Nanobeam M5-400 para a versão 5.6.1 e as duas ficaram escritos no modelo como Powerbeam M5-400, aconteceu isso com mais alguém?

----------


## striteiro

LocoM5 chipset novo - NanoBeam M5/Nanobridge M5
http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...40407_1903.zip
LocoM5 chipset antigo - Bullet Titanium - Airgrid 5G23 - Airgrid 5G27 - NSM5
http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...40404_1826.zip

Firmware já com o Compilance test liberado(Licensed).

----------


## Carlosaps

> LocoM5 chipset novo - NanoBeam M5/Nanobridge M5
> http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...40407_1903.zip
> LocoM5 chipset antigo - Bullet Titanium - Airgrid 5G23 - Airgrid 5G27 - NSM5
> http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...40404_1826.zip
> 
> Firmware já com o Compilance test liberado(Licensed).


Vc tem versão XM5.5.9 com o compliance test já liberado?

----------


## JonasMT

Carlos tive altos problemas com a versao xm5.5.9, entre elas perca de acesso e travamentos aleatorios

----------


## Carlosaps

> Carlos tive altos problemas com a versao xm5.5.9, entre elas perca de acesso e travamentos aleatorios


Então lascou hein... Ativei algumas por ssh, mas não conectam em compliance test.

----------


## JonasMT

> Então lascou hein... Ativei algumas por ssh, mas não conectam em compliance test.


Patrao esse foi mais um problema do 5.5.9 alguns conectava outros nao.

Aqui ja estou com quase 250 radio atualizado para 5.6 e só alegria com ou sem compilance

----------


## Carlosaps

> Patrao esse foi mais um problema do 5.5.9 alguns conectava outros nao.
> 
> Aqui ja estou com quase 250 radio atualizado para 5.6 e só alegria com ou sem compilance


5.6 já vem com CT ativo? Não atualizei nenhum ainda.

----------


## JonasMT

> 5.6 já vem com CT ativo? Não atualizei nenhum ainda.


Nao vem, mas todas que tinha com ele ativo 5.5.8 e 5.5.10 continuo ativo!

----------


## CSilva

Pessoal boa noite!

Qual versão seria ideal para nano loco antigo? Tenho 2 aqui que não conectam no rocket. Desde já obrigado!

----------


## CSilva

Boa noite pessoal!

Alguém pode ajudar por favor? estou com 2 nano loco antigos que não conecta no rocket m5. Por favor alguém sabe qual versão posso colocar pra conectar?

----------


## katraka

> Boa noite pessoal!
> 
> Alguém pode ajudar por favor? estou com 2 nano loco antigos que não conecta no rocket m5. Por favor alguém sabe qual versão posso colocar pra conectar?


Um detalhe óbvio, mas não custa perguntar. Você desativou o airmax do rocket? Com ele ativado o nano antigo não conecta mesmo.

----------


## euanent

http://excellinformatica.com.py/?inc=aplicativos

baixei este firmware em questão e ele não abriu compilance test
Gostaria de saber se funcionou pra vcs..
OBS.. meu equipamento e uma PBE-M5-300
[XW Firmware] http://flytec.com.py/download/files/...51202_1526.zip

----------


## djpicapau

Funcionou redondo aqui. 

Obrigado Guilherme!




> Boa Tarde Amigos
> 
> uso o seguinte código para voltar o colplience test nos radios, quando eu atualizo os radios eles ficam sem o complience test então após a atualização eu acesso o radio via SSH e coloco este código e realmente da certo consigo acessar o radio normalmente e ele funciona perfeitamente.
> vou deixar o código aqui para quem precisar qualquer coisa estou a disposição se precisarem!.
> 
> ::
> 
> echo "echo '<option value="32" selected>Argentina</option>
> <option value="51">Armenia</option>
> ...

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

Bacana, qualquer duvida só me falar

Enviado de meu XT1033 usando Tapatalk

----------


## JonasMT

Cara comando tao mais simples e funcional.

touch /etc/persistent/ct; save; reboot

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

> Um detalhe óbvio, mas não custa perguntar. Você desativou o airmax do rocket? Com ele ativado o nano antigo não conecta mesmo.


como disse o amigo sem o Airmax desativado o nano loko não funciona.
ja fez isso?

----------


## admskill

Funcionou






> Pessoal, 
> 
> Os rádios novos ubiquiti não estão aceitando compliance test e menos ainda downgrade, mas já tem um jeitinho bem simples.
> 
> acessar o rádio via ssh e use o comando abaixo.
> 
> touch /etc/ persistent/ ct
> save
> reboot
> ...

----------

